# Finding new employees



## Luke S. (Sep 11, 2013)

How do you guys find new potential workers ? We did use Craigslist but now that they charge $25 a post it doesn't seem worth it for the semi-sleazy crowd it brought. Any body got any other ways they use to find new employees ?


----------



## luky013 (Dec 31, 2009)

We have had OK results using Facebook


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Luke S.;1704100 said:


> How do you guys find new potential workers ? We did use Craigslist but now that they charge $25 a post it doesn't seem worth it for the semi-sleazy crowd it brought. Any body got any other ways they use to find new employees ?


Craigslist charges now!!?!


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

When did they start charging to post on CL? Still free down here in NC but I knew it was only a matter of time before they started charging. The problem is though, the majority of the people you get from CL aren't the best responders.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

CL is charging here as well... Now i post on CL in "GIGS" its still free.. Also still get the same ****** help... I have found a hand full of great guys.. Only took 5 years of CL to find them..

There is monster.com.. It cost way more $$$, i have never tried it but everyone tells me to.. I'm to the point were all i need is labor. I got my head guys and drivers


----------

